# Chateau Real by Drew Estate Gran Cru Perfecto Cigar Review - Great Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was skeptical about these because they come from Drew Estate who are known for their "infused" smokes. But boy am I glad I bought a box of these,...

Read the full review here: Chateau Real by Drew Estate Gran Cru Perfecto Cigar Review - Great Smoke


----------

